# Tire Pressure...



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to the game and very excited to get out when it snows and plow. I run Toyo Open Country M/T's and I can put them up to 80psi. What should I be running in the fronts with the plow on thats best for traction in the snow.

thanks


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

What is your setup?

Truck,Plow, etc.

use the search function......

Me Ford F-250 SD 4x4 Western 7.5 w/ Buyers wings and 0-800 ballast.

50 PSI all round on 265/75/16s


----------



## nick4634 (Nov 4, 2011)

ideally as high as safely possible for 2 reasons 1 traction, more pounds per square inch and 2. so the tires wear more evenly.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

upstateservices;1397791 said:


> what is your setup?
> 
> Truck,plow, etc.
> 
> ...


2006 gmc sierra 2500hd w/small lift; boss 7 1/2' standard duty; tires - lt285/75 r16


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I run mine at 80psi, you'd run the rears at 80 if you had 1000lbs of tongue weight on a loaded trailer behind it wouldn't you?


----------



## Army Vet (Nov 30, 2011)

I run 75psi on all of them! Listen to the above post! Go with the listed PSI!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

80 psi for me


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

nick4634;1397793 said:


> ideally as high as safely possible for 2 reasons 1 traction, more pounds per square inch and 2. so the tires wear more evenly.


Aaaa NOT TRUE on over inflated tire will wear out in the center of the tread. 
Proper tire pressure depends on 
tire construction
weight the tire will support
rim width
max allowable tire pressure (dont exceed)


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone, I think 75 all around sounds good, these tires are E rated and at that pressure they can stand up to the abuse of the plowing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;1397920 said:


> Aaaa NOT TRUE on over inflated tire will wear out in the center of the tread.
> Proper tire pressure depends on
> tire construction
> weight the tire will support
> ...


Well, at least one intelligent post here. That's unusual on a tire PSI thread. Most guys inflate their tires "like they order carbs. What's the biggest number?" *

The most accurate way to determine PSI requirements is to weigh each axle of the truck in it's ready for snow condition, plow up in the air. Then consult an inflation/weight table for your size load range tire. You'll generally be surprised how low the pressure should be. Proper inflation results in better ride, handling, and tire wear. And most important for plowing, traction. I ran 235/85 LR E tires on my K2500. During the summer I ran the fronts at 40-45, rears at 30-35. Truck ride nice, handled well, tires wore nice and even. I would add some air to the rears for towing a heavy load. In the winter, I ran 60 all around.

*Line stolen from B&B


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I bought new tires on my 07 2500hd, last december. Reason was that the tires were worn down in the center because the dealer told me to run them at 80psi cause thats what they were rated for. When I got the new ones, I expirimented and found that 70 psi gave me more traction in the snow due to a wider foot print and the truck was ALOT more comfortable to ride in. Keep in mind I had a 7.5 Meyer CP8 and a pallet of salt in the back too.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

dlcs;1398360 said:


> I bought new tires on my 07 2500hd, last december. Reason was that the tires were worn down in the center because the dealer told me to run them at 80psi cause thats what they were rated for. When I got the new ones, I expirimented and found that 70 psi gave me more traction in the snow due to a wider foot print and the truck was ALOT more comfortable to ride in. Keep in mind I had a 7.5 Meyer CP8 and a pallet of salt in the back too.


THANK YOU... This is the answer i was waiting for, I wanted to know what was the best psi for Plowing as far as traction and for the added weight.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

tooch420;1398870 said:


> THANK YOU... This is the answer i was waiting for, I wanted to know what was the best psi for Plowing as far as traction and for the added weight.


No problem. Just remember the lower the psi, the more sidewall flex you get. Just don't get crazy and go to low, myself i wouldn't go lower than 60psi in the front but 70psi is where i run now. I always have a pallet of salt in the back when plowing and in the summer pulling a 18' trailer with two ztrs, 6 days a week. Watch your tread where, it will tell you alot. But I never run at 80psi anymore, beats me to death.


----------

